# keeping track of rates



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I was wondering what all I should keep track of for checking the effectiveness and efficency of my application rates on de icer. I am using Ice Ban. I am currrently looking at air temp, ground temps, desired rate, actual gallons used, and time. any other sugjestions?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Precipitation amounts and types, and humidity. All deicers have a window of time that they will work in, that window is determined by when the precipitation dilutes the product to the point where it is no longer effective. So you need to keep track of how long that window is open before you reapply.
Dino


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Is dino the only one who has any info on this..... i am looking for some sugestions to use as starting points for temperature/ rates. i understand there is a learning curve but why cant anyone give sugestions about how it works for them to help someone learn the curve faster? I know there are some taboo subjects on here that no one will talk about but I have to say I was hoping this wasnt one of them. 
ill take info on any deicer... not just Iceban.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

This thread.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4111

......which is 17 threads down from the one you just started, will give you some answers.

Gotta love that search feature........

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

You might also want to keep this in mind....

*Temp. (F)--------------1 LB. of Salt Melts*

30°---------------------46 lbs. of ice

25°---------------------14 1/2 lbs. of ice

20°-----------------------8 1/2 lbs. of ice

15°-----------------------6 1/2 lbs. of ice

10°-----------------------5 lbs. of ice

5°------------------------4 lbs. of ice

0°------------------------3 1/2 lbs. of ice

-6°-----------------------3 lbs. of ice


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Chuck, how are we supposed to measure how much the ice weighs? LOL


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I wondered too but didnt ask..... figured i would get the.
"You ask a dumb question.... You get a dumb answer." Answer!


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Exactly. Is there a corresponding chart that says 
1,000 sq. ft. of pavement with 1\8" ice = approximately X pounds, 

1,000 sq. ft. of pavement with 1\4" ice = approximately X pounds

Etc.

that would make the other chart's info useful to us?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Oh man, you want ME to do the math, LOL.


~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

OK let me preface by saying that I've had a couple of looong hard days, so If I'm being dumb here, please smack me. 

I can do the math, I just don't know what formula to do. I think your busting my chops, but I may have written the question unclearly. 
1,000 sq. ft. of 1\8" ice = approximately X pounds of ICE

Now once I figure that out I can say for example, if I have 1\8" of ice in my 10,000 sq ft lot and the temperature is 25 degrees, if x=116 pounds then I know I'll need about 80 pounds of salt to melt it. Now how do we figure out X to make that Salt Institute chart useful? Or am I missing something here? Otherwise, instead of making that chart, they could just say "as the temperature drops, it takes a whole lot more salt to melt the same amount of ice" and be done with it LOL. Please help me figure out how that chart actually helps me, the poor old plow dude with no snow to plow. 

Disclaimer: I'm dumber than Mark & ceaman?


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I dicided that it never going to snow again anyway so i quit worrying about it...... HAHAHA


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Yea, but it might snow next year, so I'll keep trying to learn about this stuff.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Next year is only a little over a week away. I am confident it will snow next year too.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> I can do the math, I just don't know what formula to do. I think your busting my chops, but I may have written the question unclearly.


Well, I'm not mentally prepared to do much math right now either, but I found a website that will do conversions of lots of different stuff. The one for the depth of water (in a square foot) to pounds of water gave this result:

.02 feet of water calculates to (rounded off) 1.25 lbs.

.02 would be about 1/4 inch--figure there are 96 1/8s of an inch in one foot (12 x 8=96), so .01 (1/100th) is tolerably close to 1/8. (Right?)

Therefore, 1/4" of ice on 1000 sq. ft. would weigh roughlyt 1250 lbs. So, 10,000 sq. ft. would be 12,500 lbs. Of course, the density of water is a little different than ice, but this ain't rocket science, at least not the way I'm capable of doing it....


----------

